# Java.NoSuchMethodError



## Gast (9. Jul 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

Situation
------------


Ich hab einer von mir geschriebenen Klasse nachträglich eine Methode hinzugefügt. Und benutze diese Klasse bereits in
einer TestCase Klasse.

Problem
----------

Die Methode existiert ja nun in der Klasse. Jetzt erscheint auch kein Fehler wenn ich diese in der TestCase Klasse aufrufen will. Wenn ich jetzt die TestCase Klasse Debuge, dann kommt der Fehler das die Methode nicht existiert. 

Wie kann das sein ich hab sie doch selbst implementiert.

Übergangslösung
-------------------

Da ich mir nicht mehr zu helfen wuste habe ich die Package-Bezeichnungen angepackt. Und siehe da aufeinmal konnte ich die Methode aufrufen während des Debugs. 



Nun meine Frage
--------------------

Kann mir jemand erklären warum dies die Lösung meines Problems war. Ich kann es nicht verstehen. Die Package-Bezeichnungen beinhalteten keine Sonderzeichen. 

Ich wäre echt froh wenn mir das jemand erklären könnte. 

Dank euch schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## maki (9. Jul 2008)

Anscheinend war deine IDE nicht auf dem laufenden.


----------



## BjörnBu (15. Jul 2008)

Klingt alles als wäre beim Starten zuerst nur die Testklasse neu compiliert worden.
Vor allem wenn in der IDE alles richtig angezeigt wurde. In jedem Fall ist das alles aber ein seltsames Verhalten, was eigentlich in keiner mir bekannten IDE vorkommt.

Eventuell kannst du ja nochmal deinen ganzen Code posten. grade ein NoSuchMethodError fliegt eigentlich immer beim compile und wird deshalb auch in jeder zeitgemäßen IDE angezeigt. Alles was richtig MethodInvocationXXX ginge wären aber reflection Fehler. Dann hätztest du aber (unwissentlich?) ganz seltsame Sachen gemacht. In diesem Fall könnte dann rein theoretisch auch das Ändern der package definitionen geholfen haben (falls du's auf das default package geändert hast), da erst dann der Name stimmt.

Aber das sidn eigentlich wilde Spekulationen. Wenn du irgendwie den Code nicht posten willst, wäre auch der genaue name des Fehlers (Error/Exception?) hilfreich
*
Ah sorry, grade erst den Titel des Threads nochmal gesehen. In dem Fall wird es also wohl daran gelegen haben, dass beim Debuggen eine altere Version der Klasse genutzt wurde und die Änderungen nicht präsent waren*


----------

